# How does this puppy look for 5 weeks? Eye condition?



## Derek W. (3 mo ago)

I'm looking at this male from a litter that has had some complications straight from the start. While the pedigree is good the mother wasn't able to nurse the pups due to some kind of infection, and the breeder had to resort to goats milk and puppy formula for the first four and half weeks. Most of the puppies got an infection from the mothers tainted milk, and all of them went on antibiotics, however I've been told the puppy I am considering was never sick. This puppy is the largest of the litter and to me he already looks a little undersized for five weeks, however the other 3 puppies are extremely small for their age. It seems like most of the puppies have eye complications, and it could have been from the infections, but maybe I'm not too familiar with puppy eyes to make that judgement. The one puppy had an infection and one eye was cloudy. The other puppy had one eye half squinted. The remaining two puppies didn't have complications with the eye balls, but the inner eyelids located towards the snout were extended out and showing more. I'm not sure if that's normal, what it means, or what it's even called.. was just an observation I had made. I tried to do some research, and I didn't know if this condition was called "Pannus" or if it's nothing at all and I'm overthinking it.

I'll attach a couple of photographs.. please give me your feedback on the pup and please zoom in and check out the eyes for me! He was five weeks old pictured in these photographs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think a vet should look at these puppies and determine if there is anything wrong. Nobody here can give you an diagnosis, looking at pictures that appear totally normal. Pannus is an autoimmune disease that presents later in life.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you just looking or considering buying puppy from this letter?


----------



## Derek W. (3 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> I think a vet should look at these puppies and determine if there is anything wrong. Nobody here can give you an diagnosis, looking at pictures that appear totally normal. Pannus is an autoimmune disease that presents later in life.


I realized that when I woke up this morning and looked a bit more. I guess the reason that I thought this was because of image that shows when you google "pannus". 










I guess it's called a third eye-lid and I was wondering why it's showing a little bit. Though, when learning about that I did read about "Horner's syndrome" and that kind of explains the one puppy with the half squinted eye. 

I still haven't figured out what it means when the third eye-lid is showing a bit though. Is it normal or come with any adverse affects?



wolfy dog said:


> Are you just looking or considering buying puppy from this letter?


I am considering buying the puppy that I mentioned in the first post. The first 4 photos are the recent 5 week photos.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The pups haven't had the best start in life. I suggest to get a passing vet exam before finalizing the adoption. And then get health insurance on the pup asap. I hope the pups are getting the much needed social lessons from their own mother


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The pup looks healthy to me.
I am always suspicious when I see too much third eyelid showing. It can mean the eyes are sunken in due to dehydration. A third eyelid that's very pale in colour means anemia, likely due to an overload of worms.

If the eyelid is red and larger than normal, it's likely due to an eye infection/conjunctivitis, especially if there's also a discharge.

The pup in the picture has nothing wrong with his eyes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are overthinking everything. There is nothing wrong with the breeding on that litter. It sounds like the mother had mastitis and was unable to nurse the puppies. The breeder hand fed them. I just saw the post and responded to it earlier. Things happen. That is not going to affect their eyes. Stop googling. You will only drive yourself insane. 

If you are concerned, ask the breeder. If you do not trust the breeder, then go to a different one.


----------

